# My dog's skin is a mess!



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

:help: I just got back from 2 weeks' vacation & found my dog not only seems to have gotten a bunch of scrapes & scratches but also her allergies seemed to have flared up. Her tummy & armpits are licked raw & one of the armpits stays kind of wet/oozy/sticky though the liquid is pretty clear looking. I started giving her Benedryl right away. That's what the vet recommended in the past. I want to put something soothing on the raw places though, especially that one armpit. I used Vetericyn gel Wound & Skin Care spray a few times yesterday. The active ingredient is hypochlorous acid (HOC) (.008%) & it's the only thing I have around labeled for dogs. She hates it though, & is still licking & not looking any better. Does anyone know if things like Neosporin or colloidal silver are OK for dogs, because the one armpit looks kind of infected? Also, what about hydrocortisone cream? I'm sure she'll lick anything I put on her off, :hair: so I want to make sure it's safe. If I have to take her to the vet I will, but I'd rather avoid the cost if I can. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need a cone of shame so she can't lick.


----------



## PurpleToad (Feb 14, 2016)

You can put Neosporin on dogs but have to keep them from licking the area for five to ten minutes if you do. I know you don't want to go to the vet but at her next visit you might ask about an allergy medication called Apoquel. It's like Claritin for dogs. My Feist is on it year round but if yours just has seasonal allergies then year round isn't necessary. My dog, unfortunately, seems to be allergic to grass. Second hunting breed dog I've had that seems to have developed this issue. Anyway as some else said the cone of shame, maybe, to prevent the licking and scratching.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I have had better success with a extra strength cortizone cream for people on hot spots which is what that sounds like. Then try to bandage it. You can just use and old sock and elastic bandage (for wrapping spained ankles) with some duck tape over it. My family laughs because a lot of times the poor dog looks like she came back from the Civil War. I wrap around a huge area to keep it covered!! For example to keep a bandage around the neck, I wrapped a figure 8 around the ears and down on the neck. If you can keep it bandaged a day or two, it should heal quickly.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Hmm, I have no experience in this area so this is just a passing thought, but what about Nustock ointment? I've used it on my goats to help with different skin conditions. It smells terrible, so I doubt the dog would want to lick it off.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

For hot spots and such I use Wonder Dust, made by Farnam. Works great. However, you'll still need to keep her from licking it off.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow, thanks for all the great advice everyone! :thankU: The Benedryl is starting to work now, but I'm going to ask about the Apoquel next vet visit for sure. She's just a generally itchy dog but doesn't usually focus on one area enough to destroy her skin. I would love for her to be more comfortable year round every day, even if she isn't making holes in herself most of the time. I take Claratin or Zyrtec year round myself.

One of my bratty dogs found the Cone of Shame in the closet & chewed it up a couple years ago, but I think I can put a T shirt on her & tie the waist to cover all the worst affected areas. That also prevents the armpit scratching from being as destructive. That's really helpful to know about all the creams I can use, & that the Neosporin will help even if it doesn't stay on very long. I need to restock on Vet Wrap-I love that stuff for animals & people too. I guess that would keep the duct tape from sticking to the dog herself if things get that bad? I'm hoping just the Neosporin & the cortisone with a T shirt will do it though!

Thanks again!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

TSC sells cones


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

We don't seem to have TCS anywhere out here! Too bad-I love to Christmas shop there whenever I visit my in-laws in Ohio! 

Julie's doing so much better now-the oozing is gone & the itching has calmed down. Part of the licking problem may have been emotional since we were gone over 2 weeks & she's a real "people person" who doesn't like being alone.

Thanks again for all the great information, everyone!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My doe that self-nurses has a folgers plastic tub around her neck to keep her from reaching that area...something similar might work?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

How weird! I had a dog like that once!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a dog who obsessively licks his fuzz until he gets hairballs. When he starts to do that, I put on his "donut of shame". It's like a cone of shame, but it's inflatable and, I think, more comfortable. I also removed peanut butter and wheat from his diet, which seems to help.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

We had a dog a long time ago that ate her own tail. The vet sewed the skin back over the stump at least twice but she started eating it again. He finally removed the remaining chewed up stub of tail completely because he was afraid she'd start damaging important nerves in her spine! She was a happy & pretty normal dog otherwise, & so sweet.


----------

